# What do you think? New Orchestral/Jazz track!



## Maxfabian (Jan 30, 2018)

Finally I had some time making music! It ended up being some orchestral/jazz stuff.
What do you think?

 

Any feedback is more than welcome
Thanks for listening! 

Cheers


----------



## Craig Duke (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice job Max. I could listen to that all day. Perfect piano sample for the style. Your piano playing made me think of a cross between Bill Evan and Andre Previn.


----------



## artomatic (Jan 30, 2018)

Love it!!


----------



## Maxfabian (Jan 31, 2018)

Craig Duke said:


> Nice job Max. I could listen to that all day. Perfect piano sample for the style. Your piano playing made me think of a cross between Bill Evan and Andre Previn.


Thanks mate! You are spot on.. my bigest influence is definitely Mr Evans. Never heard about Mr Previn, will check him out! Glade you liked it 

Cheers!


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2018)

Lovely, Max! My kind of music...


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jan 31, 2018)

Oh man, that's a great track! Lovely harmonies throughout, and great jazz piano playing. What piano is that?


----------



## Saxer (Jan 31, 2018)

So elegant! 

makesmesmilemusic


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jan 31, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 31, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 31, 2018)

Smells like piña colada... Fantastic !


----------



## dariusofwest (Jan 31, 2018)

O_O Wow! So goood!


----------



## wst3 (Jan 31, 2018)

Love it!


----------



## chillbot (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't understand where are the braaams??

Is it a joke maybe?


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 1, 2018)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Oh man, that's a great track! Lovely harmonies throughout, and great jazz piano playing. What piano is that?



Thanks! Glad you liked it It is Ravenscroft 275 (close mic only) with some Altiverb.
Cheers!


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 1, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Smells like piña colada... Fantastic !


 Haha!! Totally agree


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 2, 2018)

Craig Duke said:


> Nice job Max. I could listen to that all day. Perfect piano sample for the style. Your piano playing made me think of a cross between Bill Evan and Andre Previn.



I checked Mr Previn out and of course I know who that is! He is a phenomenal pianist and composer. I just didn't recognised his name. But yes, thats a flattering comparison

Cheers!


----------



## Ben E (Feb 3, 2018)

Great!


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 4, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I don't understand where are the braaams??
> 
> Is it a joke maybe?


 
Haha.. I don't have a clue, you tell me! And by curiosity what does "braaams" mean?


----------



## thov72 (Feb 4, 2018)

this works all so well together. I see a thousand pictures where this music would fit perfectly.....I´m envious.


----------



## Ben E (Feb 4, 2018)

Maxfabian said:


> Haha.. I don't have a clue, you tell me! And by curiosity what does "braaams" mean?



Ha! I think he meant this. At least that's how I took it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ162VDkyu0


----------



## SGordB (Feb 4, 2018)

Maxfabian said:


> Finally I had some time making music! It ended up being some orchestral/jazz stuff.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> ...




Wow. Jawdropping composition and performance. I don't know what your cultural references are, but this has nostalgic childhood memories of "Nelson Riddle and his Orchestra" all over it for me. There probably were other masters of that ultracool, sophisticated orchestral jazz sound way back then circa the 1960s. Your ivory tickling is one hell of an ad for a close-mic'ed Ravenscroft 275 (TrueKeys, I'm assuming, not an actual one).


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 5, 2018)

thov72 said:


> this works all so well together. I see a thousand pictures where this music would fit perfectly.....I´m envious.



Thanks man! Glad you liked it. So many kind words from you, I appreciates that 

Cheers


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 5, 2018)

Ben E said:


> Ha! I think he meant this. At least that's how I took it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ162VDkyu0




Haha, now I am with you guys! Yes, the braaams is really missing in this tune! I have to work on that


----------



## chillbot (Feb 5, 2018)

Maxfabian said:


> Haha.. I don't have a clue, you tell me! And by curiosity what does "braaams" mean?


Obviously was joking... so rare to have someone post a track without any braams I didn't know what to do with myself...


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 5, 2018)

SGordB said:


> Wow. Jawdropping composition and performance. I don't know what your cultural references are, but this has nostalgic childhood memories of "Nelson Riddle and his Orchestra" all over it for me. There probably were other masters of that ultracool, sophisticated orchestral jazz sound way back then circa the 1960s. Your ivory tickling is one hell of an ad for a close-mic'ed Ravenscroft 275 (TrueKeys, I'm assuming, not an actual one).


 
Thanks! Really happy you liked it and that it gave you some nostalgic childhood memories Couldn't get more pleased with that feedback! Great to hear. I have to check out Nelson Riddle and his Orchestra! My cultural references are from all over the world but as you can hear I am a jazz pianist in the bottom that loves a lot of cord changes. And yes, it is the Ravenscroft from TrueKeys. I like that one. Haven't found any better yet... haven't search to much. Maybe I will when I get tired of it Thanks for listening mate!

Cheers


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Feb 5, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 6, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> Beautiful!



Tack Jonas! Ditt namn ser onekligen svenskt ut


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 6, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Obviously was joking... so rare to have someone post a track without any braams I didn't know what to do with myself...



Haha, I absolutely agree! Moore "not braams tracks" to the people! No, it can be damn nice sometimes actually. Next track I do will have a lot of braaaams in it!


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 6, 2018)

Very very cool tune.
The first part reminds me a lot the soundtracks of early Cousteau documentaries I used to watch on French TV when I was a child.

Congratulations !


----------



## Ifness (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow! Excellent piano playing! I liked it so much that I went to your SoundCloud page to listen to some of your other pieces. My favorite was “Streaming”. To be honest I’m not a big fan of including orchestral strings with jazz pieces, but that’s just a personal preference. The string writing of the piece you posted here is very proficient, but my favorite part of the piece was at around 1:50 when just the piano trio was playing. Thinking about this reminds me of the only time I got to see Dizzy Gillespie play live. It was a concert in the early nineties at the JFK center in Washington DC. He was playing with a rhythm section and a full classical orchestra. The music was great but I kept wishing it was just him and the rhythm section. I felt kind of the same listening to your piece here. I’m glad though in “Streaming” I got to hear you cut loose.


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 7, 2018)

LowweeK said:


> Very very cool tune.
> The first part reminds me a lot the soundtracks of early Cousteau documentaries I used to watch on French TV when I was a child.
> 
> Congratulations !



Thanks! Glad you liked it. I checked out some of the music in Jacques Cousteau documentaries because I haven't heard that before and I see what you mean. Thanks for listening


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 8, 2018)

Ifness said:


> Wow! Excellent piano playing! I liked it so much that I went to your SoundCloud page to listen to some of your other pieces. My favorite was “Streaming”. To be honest I’m not a big fan of including orchestral strings with jazz pieces, but that’s just a personal preference. The string writing of the piece you posted here is very proficient, but my favorite part of the piece was at around 1:50 when just the piano trio was playing. Thinking about this reminds me of the only time I got to see Dizzy Gillespie play live. It was a concert in the early nineties at the JFK center in Washington DC. He was playing with a rhythm section and a full classical orchestra. The music was great but I kept wishing it was just him and the rhythm section. I felt kind of the same listening to your piece here. I’m glad though in “Streaming” I got to hear you cut loose.



Thank you so much! Glad you enjoyed my track You have seen Mr Gillespie live! Now I am jealous!! Wow. 
I understand what you mean about combining jazz with string/orchestral sektions. But now when the software sounds so damn good you can almost pretend you are playing with one for real, and thats fun! Really happy you went to check out some more music on my SoundCloud! I am pretty pleased with Streaming my self. An old tune I wrote for a jazztrio I had a while ago. Once again, thanks for listening and the kind words!

Cheers


----------



## Garry (Feb 8, 2018)

That is so impressive. Really beautiful - so many different aspects of it I thoroughly enjoyed.

You mentioned Ravenscroft and Altiverb - can you mention the other VIs and effects you used. Would really help those of us who aspire to this level of accomplishment.


----------



## sherief83 (Feb 8, 2018)

Genuinely impressed with your imagination and control of sound and the Jazz influence puts you on a whole new level. thank you for for sharing this work!


----------



## Gerry (Feb 8, 2018)

Very nice work, Max! Put an honest-to-goodness smile on my face a number of times.


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 9, 2018)

Garry said:


> That is so impressive. Really beautiful - so many different aspects of it I thoroughly enjoyed.
> 
> You mentioned Ravenscroft and Altiverb - can you mention the other VIs and effects you used. Would really help those of us who aspire to this level of accomplishment.



Thanks for listening! Glad you liked it Yes off course I can say what VIs I used. 

Piano: Ravnscroft 275 (Close mic only). 

Double Bass: Trillian 

Drums: Vienna Jazz Drums.

Strings: VSL (Special Edition), Hollywood Strings, CSS and Bohemian Violin on top. I don't usually use so many different string libraries but in this tune it appeared that way.. don't ask my why! 

Woodwinds: VSL (Special Edition). 

Brass: Cinebrass.

Reverb: Altiver 7

There is no other effects then a lot of EQing and CC control manipulation. I hope it answers some of your questions if there was any 

Cheers!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 9, 2018)

Max, I just spent 4 hours on a mixing session for a 20min, 250 tracks techno/industrial/drugsarewrong song for a client. Honestly, my head was about to explode. I just needed something cool to calm down : A coffee and a "Ocean Land" 

Now back to work !


----------



## Svyato (Feb 9, 2018)

great music, I like that the average dynamic range is neither soft or hard: it's in between, and that make the high strings sound good.
And the mixing is good  How long have you been practicing DAW music?


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 9, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Max, I just spent 4 hours on a mixing session for a 20min, 250 tracks techno/industrial/drugsarewrong song for a client. Honestly, my head was about to explode. I just needed something cool to calm down : A coffee and a "Ocean Land"
> 
> Now back to work !



Haha, great to hear mate


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 9, 2018)

Svyato said:


> great music, I like that the average dynamic range is neither soft or hard: it's in between, and that make the high strings sound good.
> And the mixing is good  How long have you been practicing DAW music?



Thanks! Glad you liked it I bought Logic Pro 9 in 2012. But in 2014 I started to dig deep in the jungle of orchestral software and through that I have learned some but mostly I feel I have a lot more to learn. But it starts to sound ok and thats the main goal. Thanks for listening and as I said glad you liked it!

Cheers


----------



## SillyMidOn (Feb 10, 2018)

Maxfabian said:


> Finally I had some time making music! It ended up being some orchestral/jazz stuff.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> ...



Very nicely done - I bet you are a fan of Henry Mancini?


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 10, 2018)

SillyMidOn said:


> Very nicely done - I bet you are a fan of Henry Mancini?



Actually not, but of course he was a kick as composer and I really like his style, but I have never been listening to his music that much. But I can clearly see why you get that thought.
Thanks for listening and glad you liked it 

Cheers


----------

